# Bentinho com 1 tonelada de casmurrice



## Vanda

*Com 1 tonelada de posts nada casmurros, Dom Casmurro 

vem abrilhantar nosso fórum com elegância, equilíbrio 

e muito senso!

Que venham mais 1000 posts machadianos logo 

logo.

A comunidade toda lhe agradece.

Temos muita sorte em contar com você no

nosso meio!
*​*
*


----------



## Macunaíma

PARABÉNS ao nosso _perfect Brazilian gentleman . _Sempre equilibrado mas nunca em cima do muro. 

É um grande prazer ter você lá no fórum, sempre arrematando as discussões com a sua inteligência e precisão (como a gente diz em Minas: _a gente vai rasgando e você vem costurando_ ).

Até os 2000 !


----------



## coolbrowne

E, se me permitem, à inteligência e precisão gostaria de acrescentar a criatividade, que sempre nos leva a aprender mais.

Que o ilustre *tricolor* continue a prestigiar e abrilhantar este foro por outro milhar, e outro, e outros mais...


----------



## Carfer

Só posso subscrever, com um abraço e o meu muito obrigado pela contribuição que nos deu e continuará a dar.


----------



## olivinha

É fluminense (aliás seu único defeito ) mas é gente boa. 

Parabéns, querido Dom, desde a primeira discussão que tivemos saquei que você de casmurro teria muito pouco.
É realmente um prazer e sempre enriquecedor conversar, discutir, trocar ideias, rir e aprender com você.
So keep up the good work!

Um beijo,
O


----------



## Denis555

Valeu Dom, parece que foi ontem que trocávamos PM's sobre a Polônia
Meus parabéns, continue nos ajudando com os seus _insights*_.

*Usando uma palavra usada na Psicologia:
Dicionário Michaelis
in.sight
_sm Psicol _*1* Poder de discernimento e compreensão das coisas. *2* Conhecimento intuitivo repentino para a solução de um problema.


----------



## almufadado

Podem até lhe chamar de Bentinho!
Você que é Brasileiro de gema.
Mas quando vai de por um dentinho
Você é Bentão em cada tema !

Podem até lhe chamar de Bentinho !
Você, esgrimista de palavras, 
Haja ou não, abre sempre caminho
nos threads com as suas lavras !

Podem até te chamar de Bentinho !
 Tu, ó velejador de theads ! 
Vela aberta, vais seguro e certinho
por posts, onde as palavras medes !

Podem até lhe chamar de Bentinho !
  Você, Bombeiro de discussões perdidas !
Sem ideias nem palavras em desalinho
Extingue a dúvida nas respostas pedidas.  

Podem até lhe chamar de Bentinho !
 E por D. Casmurro ser conhecido !
Mas digo isto com muito carinho ...
Se devia chamar "Bem Aparecido" !


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns a um dos grandes contribuidores dos fóruns de língua portuguesa.


----------



## Nanon

Parabéns! Para mim, humildemente, é um prazer aprender mais sobre a língua portuguesa (e mil coisas a mais) lendo posts tão interessantes...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Não, eu não posso acreditar. Fiquei completamente embasbacado com essa maluquice de vocês, capitaneada - claro, tinha que ser ela - pela Vanda. De verdade, fiquei zureta, troncho ou qualquer outra palavra esquisita desse tipo - dessas que niguém fala, e só servem para virar thread no forum de português do WR. Procurei um sinônimo para "emocionado" - alguma palavra esquisita também, igualmente threadable - mas não encontrei. Por isso, acho melhor botar a casmurrice de lado e admitir, com grande franqueza e amizade por todos vocês, que fiquei emocionado sim. Afinal de contas, li nada mais nada menos do que nove posts super-amáveis. Imagina se eu lá mereço uma coisa dessas. E com direito a ode do nosso bardo Almufadado - que está com 987 posts nas costas, 13 a menos do que os quatro dígitos que agora me enchem de glória. Brigado aí, gente boa, pelos exageros gentis. Vanduca, Macu, Cool, Carfer, Lil'Ollie, Denis, vate Almufadado, Out e Nanon, muito obrigado mesmo por tanta bondade. Bom, e agora voltemos ao normal. Terei levado uma meia hora entre ler as mensagens de vocês e redigir isto. Foram os trinta minutos que precisava para inflar bem o meu ego e make my day em grande estilo. E agora pronto, passou. Voltemos ao normal, eu com a minha casmurrice de sempre e esse sofrimento aniquilador que é a marca maior de qualquer torcedor do Fluminense (Deus do céu, como sofremos! e pensar que amanhã jogamos contra o Corinthians...); vocês, com a amizade, a grandeza e a generosidade de sempre. E que Deus os abençoe. Beijos e abraços em profusão, para vocês todos.


----------



## Benvindo

Caro Dom Casmurro, antes tarde do que nunca! Deixo aqui também os meus parabéns um bocadinho atrasados, mas queria dizer que é uma honra compartilhar estes fóruns contigo; fico contente quando encontro comentários seus nos tópicos dos fóruns e os leio com interesse, sempre me acrescentam alguma nova informação ou um ponto de vista que me leva a ponderar os meus. Um abraço e que venham mais dez mil posts seus.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Benvindo, brigadão pela amabilidade do exagero. Me sinto na pele de um ilustre patrício que, ao ser elogiado sem entender bem o motivo, disse o seguinte:

"_O louvares-me tu causa-me novidade; para que me louves com justiça, farei aquilo de que me louves"._


----------



## Guigo

*Parabéns Bentinho!!!*




*SRN *


----------



## Joca

Dom Casmurro, meus parabéns, também! Você merece. Não sei o que mais dizer. O essencial foi dito pelo outros.
Continue assim.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Brigado, Joca e Guigo rolleyes: : sua provocação cromática não passou despercebida...). Abraços aos dois.


----------



## coquis14

O Fluzão me deu uma grande alegría neste ano.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

coquis14 said:


> O Fluzão me deu uma grande alegría neste ano.


Infelizmente, pra mim a alegria durou pouco.


----------



## Alentugano

Sempre humilde, este Dom *Modesto*! 
Parabéns por tão profícua longevidade neste nosso fórum de amantes da língua portuguesa.
Venha daí o próximo milhar de posts!
Abraços lusos.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Caro Alentugano,
muito obrigado e um grande amplexo.


----------

